# Large Drug Bust in Holyoke Lands 2 in Jail



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

A routine traffic top turned into a major drug bust for State Police in Holyoke last night. Troopers stopped a vehicle for an equipment violation and for having excessive window tinting. While talking with the driver, a trooper noticed drugs in the car.
State police found what they believe to be 46 bags of heroin, five small baggies of marijuana, and six balls of cocaine weighing over 200 grams.
20-year old Joseph Hernandez and 21-year old Jamuar Brown, both of Holyoke, were arrested and charged with multiple violations. They're being held on a $100,000 cash bail, pending arraignment in Holyoke District Court Monday.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice bust!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome !!!!!!!!


----------

